# Oil-based cooling system tested by Intel



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Intel gives its thumbs up on immersion oil cooling after a year-long trial with its servers.

If youve got a hardcore gaming PC with two or more video cards, you know that the best way to cool it is with a liquid cooling system and a thousand more fans all over the case. Some researchers, however, are onto the idea that the best way to cool computer components could be to just dunk the whole thing a vat of oil.

Slashdot says that Intel has been submerging some of their servers in oil for over a year now. Of course, these arent just regular pits of flammable oil; these are extremely specialized pools of mineral oil designed by Green Revolution Cooling (GRC).

GRC says that the mineral oil is almost as effective as water liquid cooling systems, and since it doesn't conduct electricity, the oil can be used as an immersion-cooling medium. The oil does not just sit there to collect heat, though, the system is equipped with a pump that circulates the hot oil to either a coolant-to-water heat exchangers or an air radiator system.

Read More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

This is all great, I'm just not sure about the headline. "Forget liquid cooling"? Do they use solid oil?


----------

